# Changing color to speaker grills ...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I bought some JBL Venue speakers, but the silver grills bother me a little ... I wanted black grills.:crying:

After searching for options, I had to decide to either paint them, change the speaker cloth (a big headache according to some information I found online) or get new black grills from JBL @ $35 each :yes:.

I found some "Dye" we had at home, so I decided to try ... the results were fantastic (here is acouple of pictures with the before and after)

 

I posted about this on avsforum.com, and one of the members followed this idea too, you can read about this here http://kf0rt.home.comcast.net/~kf0rt/jbldye/jbldye.htm

If you have some speakers with silver grills that you don't like and want to change the color to black ... try this option ... is cheap and efective :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice easy mod for your speaker looks the black grills look a lot better. The contrast between the silver and black looks good :yes:.


----------

